# Cowbell - Day 142 - Kidded - New pics



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Okay, first off, excuse the horrific photography. My camera was going dead and the goats were insistent that they wanted to chill in their pen; they've been out browsing all day and it was break time.

Then of course all the goats want to be right in my face to get scratches.

This is day 140 for Cowbell! The pictures just plain do not show how massive she really is. Soon as I get new batteries you'll see.

Ligaments are getting just a bit soft and her udder has been filling for some time. (The poor thing is SO poorly attached and hangs. It never ever shrank down after being dried off. She has AMAZING capacity and milks out a ton, but I tell you, no buckling of hers will leave my property with his jewels. On a good note, her daughters Rudy and Sugar are showing an improved udder structure, or at least Rudy is. Sugar will be bred at the end of the year and then we'll see.)

Cowbell had triplets last kidding and the one before that as well. All her kiddos are reserved. I won't be retaining, unless she drops something unbelievable. She also won't be bred again until (at the EARLIEST) October - November of next year. And maybe not then. Just depends on her over all health. She is a good sturdy doe and very healthy, but I want to see how she handles this kidding before deciding.














































Let's have :boy: :girl: :girl: or :girl: :girl: :girl: eh Cowbell? I only say one :boy: because I have a reservation for a wether on my waiting list. :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

the pics aren't bad at all... :wink: ..Cowbell is looking good ..and she does look like ...she will have trips... :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

Pretty nice pics!!

I say :girl: :girl: :boy: or :girl: :girl: :boy: :baby:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

She may surprise you with :girl: :boy: She looks good too, certainly doesn't look as though this pregnancy has been hard on her :greengrin: Very pretty doe...I like her horns as well :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

Thank you! Yup, might be just two big twins. We'll see!

I want to give her a long break and reevaluate because she was bred back to back, and I don't want to put a lot of stress on her, especially since she is a middle aged to older doe.

It really all depends on her. If she does a great job at staying healthy, she'll be bred again. Otherwise, we'll just have to see what happens.



As for her horns, she sure knows how to use them. She is boss doe, and quite aggressive. (Not with people, just goats)

I didn't much like her at first, but she's really mellowed in the last couple of months and I can even walk up to her and pet all over her now. So now its just Snowflake I'm not too fond of. :roll: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

good pictures -- she looks like triplets or big twins.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

She'd better hold off until after Tuesday so I can get new batteries for my camera. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

shes pretty!

i'm thinking twins! :girl: :boy:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

Thanks!

Udder is filling more, ligs are the same, there but getting soft.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*



> She'd better hold off until after Tuesday so I can get new batteries for my camera


Be sure.. to get those batteries......LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

great she sounds like it may be soon for ya!

yeah quick get those batteries!! :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

That silly goat is going to drop those kids tomorrow night just to spite me and my lack of batteries I think. :hair: :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

I bet she will! These goats love to mess with our heads! :coffee2: :GAAH:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

Ligs are much softer, udder is filling even more. Small bit of goo when she pees.

She's going to pop! :hair:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

She sure looks pretty big. Hoping for :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

Ooooh, she's an evil sneaky goat, this one!

About 5 am this morning, Cowbell decided to fool us all and deliver two twin boys.

:angry: :hair: 

That makes an all boy year for me! Maybe it will even out next year? :ROFL:

Here they are:





































More pictures when I get new batteries.

Maybe Cowbell needs to go on a diet? Lol. All she gets is browse!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 140*

Haha! Sneaky goat, Ive had a few that "should have had quads" and had twins too. Must be all the "water weight"
Sorry you had all boys this year :angry: they sure are cute though!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 142 - Kidded*

They are adorable - congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 142 - Kidded*

Adorable boys! I know at least ONE shoulda been a girl, but hey, she did very well with surprising you!

Sometimes those "seasoned" girls end up with lax belly muscles from previous pregnancies, so they are not neccessarily "big" from too much food.....it's just "extra" from the kiddings before. Hey, I thought for sure that Binky was gonna have twins or triplets as she was much bigger than Angel...Bink had a single doe and Angel had twin bucks....Binks 3rd freshening and Angels 2nd :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 142 - Kidded*

Yup, it seems Cowbell will always be a "big" doe. Right now she looks like she has another couple still in there! Poor girl.

At least she's an easy keeper. :greengrin:

One good thing about these being boys, there's no temptation to keep one! :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 142 - Kidded*

Maybe this was a good thing! With the new house and needing to do fencing you have lots to do and Cowbell giving you those precious boys was her way of saying, hey, the sale of these 2 kids can buy me more fencing!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 142 - Kidded*

I think you've hit the nail on the head. :thumbup:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cowbell - Day 142 - Kidded*

New pictures:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable! I love how the belted boys' dorsal stripe doesn't go thru the belt!

Something how they know that they are boys within hours of birth isn't it?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, he's gorgeous isn't he! I'm calling him Oreo. Cause I'm real original ya know. :roll: :greengrin: 

Oh, they surely know they have testicles. Blubbering, pawing, mounting. All of it! Hahaha. :ROFL:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: 

I love the belted one! And I totally feel your pain on a buck year! At least they're stinking adorable!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!! they are real flashy looking  she did a good job, dispite them being boys


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

At least they are super cute!! Congrats on the boys and good job Cowbell!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! They are gorgeous...I mean handsome!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! We are calling them Oreo and Chip.


----------

